# Dr. Marty's Food?



## watterdog (Sep 6, 2013)

I have recently gone through a serious health issue with one of my Goldens (posted here in the "vaccine" comments), so I am in a constant search for good foods. Yes there are many to choose from, depending on issues. Just wanted to share with you a conversation I had with a pet food rep this morning.

I have heard of Dr. Marty, and his nutritious products. The initial "turn off" for me was that he talks about how he has taken care of the dogs of many famous people. (So what? ALL people care about their dogs.... I was not impressed.) BUT.... his ingredients looked promising, so I went to his site.

I went into chat to confirm what I came up with. I try to keep my Goldies between 55 and 60 pounds. According to THEIR site, each of my dogs would take about 2.5 cups (actually a little more) per day. After doing all the math, it came up to $240.00 every 6 days. *That is approx. $1200. every 30 days!!*

I asked them, _"Could this be right?"_ They confirmed _"YES!"_ I replied...... _"Well, your site boasts that Oprah is a customer. I guess that is a small amount to her. I make a great salary, but $1200 per month is a little more than I want to spend on dog food."
_
AM I CRAZY?? Does this not seems a bit extreme? Or am I being cheap?? 

Please be honest with me. I can take it!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Oprah has a bigger budget  sounds extreme to me too. There is one human grade food that has never had a recall and does absolutely NO marketing to promote it much less throw around celebrity names.

So if you are looking into a true organic, human grade food at a reasonable price check out Newman's Own. Their snacks aren't too well received by many pups the food is.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Newman's own is only 70% organic. Better than nothing but I ways feet that if it is not fully organic I didn't want to pay the price of a mixed bag so to speak. I don't think it's around anymore but there used to be a 95% organic food that was $90 for a 15lb bag.

And no, you're not crazy. That company is nuts. If they Cater to the 1% then they are only going to still to the 1%


----------

